# Usps



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

FYI... I made a purchase on ebay recently and two weeks later had not received the package. I contacted the seller who responded immediately that the package had been placed for shipment on 9/6 and was picked up 9/7 AM by USPS.
The package finally arrived on 9/23 with shipment date confirmed as 9/7.

So be patient on USPS First Class delivery times... I have never experienced this in the past but the seller told me that this is becoming routine!!

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Every since USPS decided to go _green_ by selling their trucks and using donkeys, delivery has been sloooooo... :freak:


----------



## talondigital (Apr 4, 2007)

First class shipping is unpredictable. At one point I lived in Tri-Cities, Washington, and I shipped to a customer in Portland Oregon, which is 3 hours drive away, and it took 2 1/2 weeks to arrive First Class. The same day I sent a letter to Olympia, Washington, same drive time away, and it took 1 day first class. 

I've heard that when they're loading planes and trucks, priority always goes to the more expensive methods (priority and express) with remaining room going to whatever fits.


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

Their tracking online stinks too.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I've sent a box to Washington state from NY and had it delivered in 4 days. I mailed a box to Buffalo at the same time that took a week to get there. What's funny is Win43 (Jerry) can send me a parcel from WA on a Friday, and it will be in my hands on Monday.. Eastbound USPS is way more efficient than in state I guess... :freak:


----------



## 2QWK4U (Aug 22, 2010)

DesertSlot said:


> Their tracking online stinks too.


I never understood why people would pay the extra for tracking from USPS. It isn't real time, and for what what you pay, it should.

Just my 2cents.

BTW, I think Canada Post is worse. I sent a package to Michigan and it took two months for it to arrive!!!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

When Nuther Dave sends me a package from CT it arrives with coal dust, Mississipi mud, penguin guano, yellow fever and Souix arrows in it...

Near as we can figure it...it goes down the Ohio valley...down the Mississippi to New Orleans where it hops a south bound freighter around Tierra del Fuego and back through the Panama canal to New Orleans where it comes up the Mississippi and picks up the Lewis and Clark trail.


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

*Same thing*

I had the same thing happen. Sent 9/7 no status on the tracking number. Gave the buyer a refund after 2 weeks or so, car got delivered on 9/23. Now I've contacted the buyer with no response, hoping for payment or the car back but I've got no leverage.

It's only the second USPS screw-up I have had so I guess I should be happy. btw this package was going from Michigan to Illinois, not across the country.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Bill Hall said:


> When Nuther Dave sends me a package from CT it arrives with coal dust, Mississipi mud, penguin guano, yellow fever and Souix arrows in it...


ROFL lol lol lol lol lol...

--rick


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Bill Hall said:


> When Nuther Dave sends me a package from CT it arrives with coal dust, Mississipi mud, penguin guano, yellow fever and Souix arrows in it...


all that plus Velociraptor claw marks, Sabre Tooth Tiger tooth marks and all covered with Wooly Mammoth poodoo... :freak:

We have things tough in California... :freak:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

DesertSlot said:


> Their tracking online stinks too.


It's not really tracking, just delivery confirmation.
I have never been able to track a package until after it was delivered.


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

*usps*

I had the fortunate experience once of seeing an actual usps distribution center. They have different conveyors for different services . The parcel post and first class had simular belts and merged into one so that tells you something and priority has this state of the art conveyor belt . Watched the parcel post belt run and it had this small 6" x 6" x 6" box drop down onto a lower belt followed by a box 12" x 12" 12" which smashed it , literally . Now I know why my boxes show up smashed I recieve ...lol Anyway ,one reason why I only send priority


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

I bought some tires from Weird Jack a few years ago and they took 14 months to be delivered. Of course he replaced them when they hadn't showed up after a couple of weeks, and the replacement arrived in three days. Who knows where that package was for 14 months?
hojoe


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

DesertSlot said:


> Their tracking online stinks too.


HEY D/S!!!
cars came in today!!! AAAAAAA+++++++
sending same i u'r feedback ;-)

Bubba 123


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

Bubba 123 said:


> HEY D/S!!!
> cars came in today!!! AAAAAAA+++++++
> sending same i u'r feedback ;-)
> 
> Bubba 123


That's great. Mine are coming today. The Postman doesn't come for another hour. I'm standing out there waiting for him. LOL 

On another note to all:

I had a trade with a guy last year. Don't ever trade anything until you have it in your hands. I did and the dang thing never showed up....Finally, almost a year later I was able to find and get it. I did get it and sent it out. I felt pretty crummy about it all that time. Now I feel a little better.


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

bobwoodly said:


> I had the same thing happen. Sent 9/7 no status on the tracking number. Gave the buyer a refund after 2 weeks or so, car got delivered on 9/23. Now I've contacted the buyer with no response, hoping for payment or the car back but I've got no leverage.
> 
> It's only the second USPS screw-up I have had so I guess I should be happy. btw this package was going from Michigan to Illinois, not across the country.


Interesting... my package came from Michigan and I live in Illinois. I didn't ask for, nor receive, a refund. The seller (thomasauctions) had great feedback, was quick to respond to questions, and I never considered the issue to be anything other than a postal issue.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

hojoe said:


> I bought some tires from Weird Jack a few years ago and they took 14 months to be delivered. Of course he replaced them when they hadn't showed up after a couple of weeks, and the replacement arrived in three days. Who knows where that package was for 14 months?
> hojoe


Probably trapped with a bunch of other small parcels under a sorting machine. It takes a lot to move stuff around to clean under them, so it doesn't get done very often. I too have had the "pleasure" of standing at mail centers watching the stuff run on the conveyors... Considering the volume of stuff they handle, it's a wonder more doesn't go missing or get damaged. 

In a related story, and one of my favorites, I won a TYCO US1 dump truck off the bay. The seller was in Syracuse, NY, about 100 miles away. He sent it priority mail with tracking. The day after he shipped it, it showed in transit. Two days later it showed in Pittsburgh, PA. Then it showed out for delivery in some little town NE of Pittsburgh. Then 2 days later it went back to Pittsburgh and sat for 2 days. Next stop, Springfield, Mass (which took yet another 2 days. There it say over the weekend, and on Monday headed for Albany, NY, and finally on the next day got delivered. 13 days for a priority parcel to go 100 miles from where it started. 

The conveyors have readers over them that read the zip codes and bar codes, and kickers knock each box into the proper chute (when it works right) and the parcel gets loaded for that chute's destination. All it takes is your box to be in the wrong spot at the right time on the conveyor to take that dreaded left turn in Albuquerque. Kicked down the wrong chute by another parcel.... :freak:


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

No wonder I had a box come by way of Machu Picchu! Tragically, it was used in ritual sacrefice and was a bit damaged... :freak: :freak:


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

LeeRoy98 said:


> Interesting... my package came from Michigan and I live in Illinois. I didn't ask for, nor receive, a refund. The seller (thomasauctions) had great feedback, was quick to respond to questions, and I never considered the issue to be anything other than a postal issue.
> 
> Gary
> AKA LeeRoy98
> www.marioncountyraceway.com


Gary,

It wasn't me but someone must have hijacked the USPS truck from Michigan to IL!

Tom


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

I remember there was a thread somewhere about how packages are "disappearing" before being delivered. I have to check this out tomorrow, but I had a packaged sent on Oct. 20 that got to my town's post office on Oct. 23 and according to the tracking number "went out for delivery" that day. That was the last entry; there was never any "item delivered" status. The last enter is "no status update since Oct. 23".

I think someone is enjoying the DVD I ordered. Luckily the store is sending me another copy since the original never actually made it to my door either in their tracking system or USPS.

I'll see what the post office says tomorrow. Hopefully they still have zero tolerance IF packages are being taken.

Joe


----------



## desototjets (Apr 25, 2008)

I sent two slot car body's to Canada first class through the usps for $1.49. I was going to send it from work fedex ground but it was over $12.


----------



## GOODWRENCH88 (Feb 3, 2009)

Those Postal Workers Are Amazing. I Waited 3 Weeks For A Parcel Post Package Once. I`ll Still Swear That Was Slime From The Mekong Delta, Kangaroo Footprints, And Yetti Hair Stuck On The Box And What Appeared To Be Stardust Coating The Magnets. The Post Office Worked Very Hard To Get That To Me. It Was Mailed From A Neighboring State.


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

I recently received a package delivered by USPS. I've put notes on the walk-in garage door to to either: A-Put packages inside the screen door; B-Put the packages by the front door under the covered porch; C-Put the packages inside the screened-in back porch. The package was left leaning up against one of the garage doors out in the rain that day. 
I sent a package a few weeks ago and was the first person in the lobby when they opened. I stood at the front of the line for over five minutes while the only person working the counter was busy "chatting" with another employee. He must have thought they were out of everyone's sight because they were around a corner but I could clearly see their reflection in a a door window. The other ironic part of the situation was that the Postmaster walked right by me into the area behing the counter AND right past the chatting employees and she didn't say a word to them. 
Lazy low-lifes as far as I am concerned.........


Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Tracking?????*

Priority Mail 2-3 day service goes like this... 

day one: See?? There's you package rrrrriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii......

delivery day seven: ...iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight *there*.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

tjd241 said:


> Priority Mail 2-3 day service goes like this...
> 
> day one: See?? There's you package rrrrriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii......
> 
> delivery day seven: ...iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight *there*.


hey guys,
U can send several slotcars via USPS PARCEL POST INSURED for $6.68 +/-
@ LEAST U have some leverage on not loosing $$$ & car(S)....
just an FYI :wave:


Bubba; Bubba's Slot Car Emporium


----------



## slotrod65 (Dec 4, 2005)

Two years ago I sold an Evil Knievel model kit on ebay for around $250.00. I sent the package to the guy somewhere in the Midwest (I am in Albany NY). Of course it was insured, registered, etc. Three weeks later he had not received it. The 800# at the Post Ofc was no help. They said it never left Albany. I ship from a tiny post office, and know the Post Master. Her response was "Bulls***" and started making calls. The package was "found" in a Post Ofc in Chicago and delivered two days later.....


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

At work we ship @ 200 packages a day by FedEx. Usually (99% of the time) they go no problem in 1-4 business day anywhere in the US from Dallas.

But sometimes, you see progress to the second distribution center then it goes to the Twilight Zone. Plus there's the 'human' factor. Had one yesterday where the recipient said he had not gotten his package from a month ago even though tracking showed it delivered to his address in 2 days. The signature did't match anyone in their store so he hit up the FedEx guy. Turns out a replacement guy delivered to the wrong business in the same center (totally different name and business type). The replacement guys explanation: "yeah, I forget to look at the name all the time-ha ha". Real funny.

At least FedEx/UPS are really good on tracking and if something does drop off the face of the earth they are good about honoring a claim. If you ever want to check to see what the cost would be to ship FedEx it is pretty straight forward: 

1-go to FedEx.com and pick the country
2-go to 'Ship' then 'Get rates and transit times'
3-put in your zip and the recipients, # of boxes and aproximate wight
4-check whether it is going to a residence
5-for simplicity sake don't check 'use FedEx acct #' AND select 'use an already scheduled pickup'.
6-click 'get quick quote'

The next page gives you the rate for all the various services and the transit times and gives you a good idea of the cost. More expensive than USPS but sometimes worth it for peace of mind.

From the same 'Get Rates...' page you can click on the 'Ground Services Map' tab, put in your zip and get a map of the US showing transit times to everywhere from your location.


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

I used to use DHL until they stopped domestic delivery. I think it was less than $5 for ground with insurance and tracking. Pretty good success with USPS first class mail so far


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

I've had good luck with 1st Class and priority. Sent out some 1:1 wheels parcel post once and they took about three weeks to go from SW TX to IN. That was a bummer.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Another lost package here.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Grandcheapskate said:


> I'll see what the post office says tomorrow. Hopefully they still have zero tolerance IF packages are being taken.


 I spoke to a supervisor on Wednesday and he said he would investigate why the package was sent out for delivery but never updated again, and then get back to me. I gave him a day and a half to look around, but I will call again tomorrow. I am curious as to what explaination I am going to get.

If it made it to the delivery truck, it must have fallen off (*wink*). Seems to me the only explaination is it got processed/scanned and sent to the truck, but taken before it got loaded. 

Joe


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

There are a couple of scenarios that I can dream up as to what might have happened in this case. My mail man has a bad habit of leaving his mail truck semi open while making deliveries. It coulda been snagged off the truck. There's also the remote possibility it fell out of the tote when getting loaded into his truck, while he was driving, or fell out of his bag while delivering your street.

I had a priority box mailed to me and the tracking showed it as delivered, but I had not received it. Turns out the shipper put St. instead of Ave. for the address, and the wrong mailman delivered it to the wrong street. Lucky for me the person who got it was honest enough to return it.

I hope they find you MIA box Joe.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

When I called today to find the status, I was told - politely - "too bad, it's lost". He says he spoke to the driver on my route, but what can he possibly remember after three weeks?

He explained that maybe it was delivered to the wrong address. I countered that if that was true, it would have been scanned as delivered. I really doubt the postman would take it, because he/she would be smart enough to first scan it as delivered; then I'd think it was taken from my doorstep.

Seems to me if it was scanned at the local PO and sent out for shipment, it was either badly mishandled either on the truck or during the loading of the truck. Or taken on purpose.

What I think surprised me most (although in today's world, it probably shouldn't) is there is no form or anything I fill out declaring the package "lost". If the PO does not keep statistics on packages that "disappear", how do they know whether or not they have a problem with people in the system stealing packages?

Wouldn't you think the system would flag, on a daily basis, all the packages which went out for delivery but did not have a further status update? That way, the supervisor could check on them before any time lapses. As a former programmer and systems designer, I know I could program that into the system pretty quickly.

Joe


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Joe
I totally agree with you. We won't ship USPS for that very reason. We had a customer in Alaska that insisted on USPS because FedEx and UPS were about 3x higher. When it took their first delivery 4 weeks to arrive (comapred to 6 days otherwise) with no tracking available they called and asked if we would be kind enough to switch them back.

Even though FedEx and UPS are more expensive their tracking and claims response is worth it from our point of view.


----------



## GOODWRENCH88 (Feb 3, 2009)

JUST HAD ANOTHER FIRST CLASS BOTCHED DELIVERY BY USPS. NEVER SHOWED. WHAT DO THEY DO WITH ALL THESE UNDELIVERED PARCELS? WE PAY THEN TO DELIVER. I GUESS LIKE THE REST OF GOVERNMENT. WE PAY AND THEY DON`T DELIVER. IF CON IS THE OPPOSITE OF PRO IS CONGRESS THE OPPOSITE OF PROGRESS? :freak:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

GOODWRENCH88 said:


> JUST HAD ANOTHER FIRST CLASS BOTCHED DELIVERY BY USPS. NEVER SHOWED. WHAT DO THEY DO WITH ALL THESE UNDELIVERED PARCELS? WE PAY THEN TO DELIVER. I GUESS LIKE THE REST OF GOVERNMENT. WE PAY AND THEY DON`T DELIVER. IF CON IS THE OPPOSITE OF PRO IS CONGRESS THE OPPOSITE OF PROGRESS? :freak:


hey, FINALLY got my 2 parcels in :freak:
they were a week overdue in the Mr.-Zip Factory (USPS) :freak:

Bubba 123


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

the very reason for the person shipping to insure items they don't want to replace/pay out of pocket for. and more expensive items go Signature Confirmation. be aware, that in some rural areas carriers are sub contractors who do not have scanners and the items are scanned when they are put into the possession of the sub contracted carrier. for reason I won't go into, I pay for a service to receive my packages. they can hold packages from all carriers for as lomg as necessary and will even pay small fees if necessary. I am not saying that is what everyone needs to do. but if I allowed deliveries to where I live, I would never get anything I pay for. your milage may vary.


----------

